# logiciel/site internet anti-plagiat gratuit



## cokizman (22 Mars 2011)

bonjour ! ,
je recherche un logiciel/site internet[ *gratuit* pour détecter un quelconque copier coller dans mon tpe merci d'avance !


Vu qu'un logiciel capable de faire ça, ça serait forcément "en ligne", et que les sites internet, on n'en parle pas ici (ainsi que tu l'aurais su si tu avais pris une minute pour lire cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" qui figure juste sous le bouton que tu as utilisé pour créer ce topic), on déménage.


----------



## subsole (23 Mars 2011)

cokizman a dit:


> bonjour ! ,
> je recherche un logiciel/site internet[ *gratuit* pour détecter un quelconque copier coller dans mon tpe merci d'avance !



Bonjour, 
La perle que tu recherches se nomme UN.CO.VER c'est un freeware en Java.


----------



## cokizman (23 Mars 2011)

merci beaucoup


----------

